# Argëtim & zbavitje > Sporti nëpër botë >  Sportistat e Famshem me Origjine Shqiptare (Kosova) ne BOTE

## drifilon

Cilet jane sportistet me te famshem kosovare ne BOTE...


Luan Krasniqi

----------


## drifilon

Lorik Cana . Sunderland ANGLI

----------


## drifilon

Valon Behrami .West Ham United ANGLI

----------


## drifilon

Shefki Kuqi  Finland (Lojtar i kombetares te finlandes)

----------


## goldian

kur e ka shpreh luani apo valoni apo ky tjetri se jane kosovar
une sdi 

RESPEKTE BESIM KABASHIT 
CDO HERE MBAN FLAMURIN KUQEZI
ANDERR E KAM TA TAKOJ

----------


## drifilon

Albert Bunjaku. 1. FC Nürnberg GJERMANI (Po ashtu lojtare i kombetares ZVICERR.

----------


## drifilon

Ardian Gashi . Helsingborgs IF SUEDI

----------


## drifilon

Fatmire Bajramaj  1. FFC Turbine Potsdam GJERMANI

----------


## drifilon

Afrim Latifi (Kampion i karates kombetare gjermane e nderkombetare)

----------


## drifilon

Lutfi Kolgjini. kampion botror ne vrapim me kuaje SUEDI

(Dhe pronar i nje nder fermat te  me te medha te kujave ne evrope)







www.kolgjini.se/

----------


## Gordon Freeman

Riza Lushta nga Mitrovica i cili ka lujt ne Juventus!

----------


## drague

e kane shit bithen drifilon,pervec disave si Loriku.

----------


## Gordon Freeman

Naim Kryeziu qe ka luajtur per Romen.

----------


## drifilon

Bajram Sadrijaj. Borussia Dortmund GJERMANI

----------


## drifilon

Besart Berisha.  DSC Arminia Bielefeld GJERMANI

----------


## drifilon

Avni Ropica ,FORMULA ANGLI

----------


## drague

FADIL VOKRRI.  legend

----------


## drifilon

Elvir Muriqi . BOKSER USA

----------


## drifilon

Shkelzen Gashi.  AC Bellinzona ZVICERR

----------


## drifilon

Mergim Mavraj.  VfL Bochum Gjermani (E ka refuzuar kombetaren e shqiperis)

----------

